# Electroworldshop dot com SCAM ?



## Qix84 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi, yesterday i bought my sx os license from them, but i only received an email saying that the payment was ok. But i let him many mails and nothing received any answer, the website is very bad and many of the links doesnt work.

Any bought the license from them ?

Thanks.


----------



## nikeon (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi friend, I am in the same situation,
did you get any response from electroworldshop?


----------



## nikeon (Oct 18, 2019)

They have taken 2 days but finally they have sent me the code, it is reliable.


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 22, 2019)

Take 2 days? That's too slow, email a site before ordering to make sure you can get the os license in time, that's I aways do when purchase from this seller.


----------

